# In need of a rabbit part diagram



## sadie6447 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a 4-Her whom needs a diagram of rabbit parts. I have searched the web and comming up with more car parts than anything elese. Please Help she needs this for her project she is doing so she can show something inside the building at achievement day since we do not have our own county youth fair. We are not allowed to show live animals at achievement day. Thanks


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

quick search of rabbit anatomy landed me with [ame="http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=rabbit+anatomy"]these place[/ame]s to go. 

this one in particular you might like the most.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Search for "rabbit anatomy," rather than "parts."


----------



## sadie6447 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys I shoulda thought of that but every other species I have tried I got what I wanted. That is exactly What I was wanting...Thanks So much ladysown, and you to dreamer!! Perfect I would kiss ya but you both to far away!!!! No really she really appriciats it now she can finish up her project!!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Just be sure you do not search for *bunny anatomy*! 

When I was new to chickens, I googled *chick anatomy* wanting to learn more about how my fluffy babies were put together. OMG, you should have seen what came up! None of it relevant to poultry! :rotfl:


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

ROFL @ chick anatomy!!! 

It seems that anytime you put bunny in a search, you come up with nasty stuff. 'Bunny tattoo' is another bad one.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

It doesn't even have to be close to pull up the nasty sites. Our computer usage at work is monitored by the state. One time I looked for a translation site to translate a letter I received from a client. I just don't get how google can confuse language with lingerie but it did......


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope she gets an A+, sadie!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

You can use a stuffed rabbit in the demo if live animals are not allowed.

Have a good day!


----------



## sadie6447 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. How funny, chicks & bunny's ...I could imagine..She drew the rabbit herself on poster board and labeled it. She is a pretty good at drawing. I am sure she will do good!! Thanks again.


----------

